

What System Do You Use to Manage Your Life? - thinkingserious
http://www.thinkingserious.com/2007/10/22/what-system-do-you-use-to-manage-your-life/
Specifically, I am posing this question to tech entrepreneurs who have one or more early stage companies to manage and demanding personal responsibilities. Following is a description of the current system I am using.
======
joeguilmette
good lord that process is so complicated.

i use gcal and rainlendar's todo list.

~~~
thinkingserious
I would love to use such a simple system, and the system you describe would
probably work if I were just working alone and were single.

How many are on your team and how many projects do you typically have in the
pipeline?

How do you use rainlender in the context of running a startup?

How do you collaborate and manage?

~~~
joeguilmette
you know what is hilarious is after reading your article i looked into a few
of the apps you discussed.

we're now incorporating basecamp into our project management, what a powerful
app.

:)

